# Help with MagicQ and Enttec Pro



## bishopthomas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm trying to connect an Enttec USB Pro to use with MagicQ but I'm not having much luck. I've tried on my Mac (OSX 10.6.6), on my PC laptop (Windows 7), and on my PC desktop (Windows XP), all with the same results. The light on the USB dongle is steadily flashing but my fixtures do not see DMX input. In MagicQ it stays in "Demo Mode." Under View DMX I/O I have set the output type to Enttec Pro and enabled it. I installed the drivers from the Enttec site and all seemed to go well there. What am I missing?


----------



## lightman02 (Jan 19, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> I'm trying to connect an Enttec USB Pro to use with MagicQ but I'm not having much luck. I've tried on my Mac (OSX 10.6.6), on my PC laptop (Windows 7), and on my PC desktop (Windows XP), all with the same results. The light on the USB dongle is steadily flashing but my fixtures do not see DMX input. In MagicQ it stays in "Demo Mode." Under View DMX I/O I have set the output type to Enttec Pro and enabled it. I installed the drivers from the Enttec site and all seemed to go well there. What am I missing?


 
Did you load the driver from the Chamsys site?? You have to use the Enttec driver on their site and not the windows default one or the Enttec one.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

I have read that but can't find it anywhere on the Chamsys site. Also, I already loaded the Enttec driver but found a web site with the code to remove it from my Mac. I did a search for FTDI drivers, downloaded them, but still no luck.


----------



## thirdoctive (Jan 19, 2011)

Try this link and see if the Driver is there.
ChamSys


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

The driver was there. It said it was included in the software but I downloaded and installed it anyway. Now the only change is that the Enttec Pro shows up under System Preferences -> Network as a modem. Still no flashing light on the dongle, the pointer in MagicQ still stutters, and still no DMX out to my fixtures.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't want to go purchase another myDMX interface. I know it and can make it work on this gig but I'm really trying to move up...


----------



## erosing (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got one for a job in December and I was having similar problems with the dongle and some problems with the chamsys software on its own. Eventually gave up on it due to time constraints on the job. But when I got home from the gig a few days later I tried getting it to work again. And after a few attempts I figured I would try a complete wipe and reinstall of the chamsys software, worked like a charm on that computer took it back to the laptop and no dice. Turned out I either had a somewhat corrupted download, downloaded a beta, or just a bad version because i did the same thing to the laptop (reinstall of chamsys) and it registered the dongle correctly. The software was also working correctly now. 

However, not owning any DMX toys and not having thought to test it in a full system when I had empty spaces, I have not tested the actual output of DMX from it. But at least it's being picked up in the, seemingly correct, manner. 

So, my question is, have you tried reinstalling the chamsys software?


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, tried reinstalling it multiple times, mainly the full release, but also the beta version.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

No other suggestions? I have a gig on Saturday I was hoping to use this for but I may have to go pick up a myDMX unit just to get by...


----------



## Tex (Jan 20, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> No other suggestions? I have a gig on Saturday I was hoping to use this for but I may have to go pick up a myDMX unit just to get by...


 This is pretty obvious, but I've missed the obvious before...
Are you sure your fixtures are patched to the same universe to which your dongle is outputting?


----------



## erosing (Jan 20, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> No other suggestions? I have a gig on Saturday I was hoping to use this for but I may have to go pick up a myDMX unit just to get by...


 
Are you running on battery power?

Have you tried more then one USB port on each machine?

Have you tried calling them for support? Maybe they have some secret sauce to share.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I've tried it on both AC and DC power with my laptops, and of course just AC on my desktop. Yeah, tried multiple USB ports. I'll call them in the morning, I haven't had a chance to call during "normal" office hours yet.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

I downloaded Freestyler, thinking that MagicQ was the issue, but I'm still not outputting DMX to my fixtures. Freestyler sees the Enttec (light is flashing) but no DMX out. I even tried switching cables but no luck. Could it be the Enttec device, and if so, any quick fixes?


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

Are pins 2 and 3 of the XLR supposed to be shorted?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 20, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Are pins 2 and 3 of the XLR supposed to be shorted?


 
*facepalm* did fixing that make it work?


----------

